# Basement Concrete Wall Framing Against Stairs



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

post some pics please.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?


----------



## StuTalon (May 11, 2010)

I have what appears to be the same issue - will post some pics to keep the thread going, but if it helps I am in Southern NH.


----------



## Jleipzig8083 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, 

I know this is an old post but I am having the exact same problem. Can I just frame the perimeter wall on top of the staircase?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## StuTalon (May 11, 2010)

Ok, finally getting back to this question as the project is back on with some pics. My issue like the OP is that I would like to do some 1" foam then a stud wall on the outer perimeter, but when I get to the corner with the stairs I worry that all that width (Foam+Stud+drywall) eats up a lot of the width of the staircase making it harder to get stuff down there (furniture). I thought about doing a thinner strapping wall with the 1" foam wall that leaves a gap for a piece of strapping at the seam but worry about the loss in R-value if this side of the basement has almost no insulation. Stairs are 36" across.

One other simple question - best way to cap off the riser on the stairs so it is solid? Just plywood cut flush with the tread?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those steps are suppost to have rizers and the treads need from 1" to 1-1/4 over hang.
If it was mine I would remove the treads and more the stringers over so I could slip the foam, wall board and a skirt in behind the treads.
I would just glue the foam to the concrete and use Tap Con screws to hold the sheetrock up.


----------



## StuTalon (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Joe, I am going to check with the building inspector this week to see what I can and can't get away with but that would certainly cut back the needed width to sheetrock that wall.


----------

